# Critique Nubian doeling...& questions on finishing conditioning



## TripleEfarm (Aug 31, 2013)

This is Zin: 


















I wish I had a rear pic as it is spectacular...WIDE & straight...plenty of estucheon room. 
Anyways, critiques good, bad, ugly appreciated. Shes a 4/13 baby.

Now, my question...I am feeding Dumor show feed, alfalfa pellets, & purina maximum drive supplements..sweetlix minerals. They were wormed last week. Fed 2x daily. Still I think thry need to fill out more...you can't see ribs, but they seem hollow in front of their hipbones. We are fairly new to dairy goats but have raised boers in the past before moving on to hair sheep (which we still raise.) Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Actually in all honesty she looks good. For my personal preference she's a hair too heavy set. Lol boers are WAY different than our dairy girls. Dairy girls naturally have the "hungry hollow" as we call it. Proper feed helps a bit but sometimes the critters just always look this way. A new youth that switched from sheep to goats a few years back called them "hungry sheep" with an empty "hungry hollow". If you ask me, she's got a healthy rumen and great body depth so I wouldn't worry much about her hollow.


----------



## TripleEfarm (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you! At the show pictured the judge placed her lower bc he said she was too fine boned for his preference & needed more conditioning. But it was a youth show (niece pictured) & he judged the boers also!! So i was afraid she looked underfed or something...it was our first show out


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I wouldn't take a Boer or market goats's placing to heart. I learned that the hard way as well. I over conditioned my first show doe as a 3 yr old Saanen. The dairy judge laughed me out of the ring.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

That is such a cute picture with the little girl! What a sweet smile.


----------

